# red empress not breeding need help



## dave6478 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a Red empress about 5" long and put two females in with him about a month ago. how long does it take for him to get the point. i mite be doing something wrong need help.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

What is the setup size and are there any other tank mates?

It would be good to check the water parameters (and post them) just to cover all bases.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sometimes it could take up to six months before anything happens. It is important to be patient. Just to be sure though, provide the info that MalawiLover has asked.


----------



## dave6478 (Nov 30, 2009)

the tank that they are in now is a 40g. nitrates 10 nitrites 0 ammo 0 all the rest are good. i have a 90g set up with other cichlids should i put them all to gether

red empress and two f in 40
5 other in 90


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That set up should work for them. Sounds like you are right on track. They may just not be in the mood yet.

I have had some luck with doing a large water change (50-60%) with slightly cooler water illicit breeding activity. (the thinking is that you trick them into thinking the rainy season has come. Hasn't worked every time, but has helped in the past when everything else was inline and still no breeding.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big are these fish?

You just have the three in a 40 gallon? What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## dave6478 (Nov 30, 2009)

red empress is about 5" and the two fe are about 3.5 to 4" its a 40g long.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Good point.

The OP said the male was 5" (which I would put on the younger end of sexually mature for these guys), but he didn't mention the size and age of the females. They may not be ready yet.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My females start holding at about 4". Having said that, unless you have a passive male, you could easily end up with dead females in a tank like this. Even in a 6ft 125 gallon, my male is fairly relentless. While smaller tanks can be utilized, I would typically suggest 4+ females, to spread the aggression around.


----------



## dave6478 (Nov 30, 2009)

The empress do not mind the females they all live in the same cave. should i put them in my 90g and let them get bigger?


----------

